
Ask HN: Longterm Remote Work Perspective - vilog1
Anyone care to share their perspectives on remote work after say 4+ years?<p>I expect companies to be even more open to remote work in 2021 and beyond.<p>Personally, I am evaluating if I want to take the plunge, buy a house somewhere nice, but not a major hub and focus on quality of life. I have 3 kids under the age of 10 and it&#x27;s a big factor for me going forward. Do I really want to spend 2 hours each day commuting?<p>I have done short stints of remote work in my 15 year career - six months, eighteen months and currently in a six month stint which I expect to stretch to a year at least.<p>Am curious to see how things have evolved for folks who have been doing this for a while.<p>- Has there been an increase in remote opportunities?<p>- Career progression<p>- Small vs Medium vs Large companies?<p>- Mental Health<p>- Work&#x2F;Life&#x2F;Family balance
======
codingdave
I've been remote for the bulk of the past decade. There is definitely an
increase in opportunities. I decided to live close enough to a metro area that
I could get an in-office job if needed. And I did for one year before going
back to remote work. Your career progression probably is slower when remote,
in particular if most of the company goes to an office, and in larger
companies. You'll have the best shot at growth in smaller companies who are
100% remote. You also do limit your job options, so if you job goes south, you
might feel a bit trapped without local options for on-site work.

Mental health varies based on your own preferences. Self-directed, organized
introverts thrive. Less organized extroverts... not so much. Remote work isn't
for everyone, but if you enjoyed it for 6 month stints, you'll probably enjoy
it for longer.

As far a family balance, it can't be beat. You do need to define and stick to
some boundaries, both for family to leave you alone to work, and to put work
away and go spend time with family. Be flexible, though - don't commit to a
9-5 schedule, and don't fill all your days with meetings. Give yourself days
when you can take a 2 hour lunch with the family, and then make it up after
everyone else goes to bed. Don't feel bad stepping away from your desk to see
what kids are up to for a few minutes. Make sure your boss appreciates the
benefits of that flexibility, that they also benefit by letting you work at
the times when you are more engaged and productive.

Overall, you take a bit of a hit in career growth, but gain family time. I
believe it is worth the cost, but that ultimately is something everyone needs
to decide for themselves.

